# Tool Restorations >  Old Kitchen Axe is Handmade Restoration and Nickel Plating

## fox craft



----------

rlm98253 (Feb 25, 2021),

Slim-123 (Feb 25, 2021)

----------


## desbromilow

cringe when the pliers hit the round surfaces -

----------

